# radio button deselect mit struts



## grill (6. Dez 2004)

hallo, 
ich habe eine liste von personen, welche teilweise noch umzugsinformationen enthalten. falls umzugsinfos enthalten sind, sollte man einen radio button anwählen können und die infos durch einen klick auf einen button anzeigen können. falls keine umzugsinfos da sind, wird der radio button disabled. jedoch wird jetzt teilweise der radio button trotzdem angewählt, obwohl er bereits disabled ist. wie kann ich sicher stellen, dass dieser radio button nicht angwählt wird?

ich hoffe ihr habt verstanden was mich meine  

danke für eure hilfe, gruss.


----------



## foobar (6. Dez 2004)

Poste doch mal etwas Code. Ich verstehe nicht so ganz, was du machen willst.


----------



## thE_29 (6. Dez 2004)

Kann mir mal einer sagen warum und wer das hier her verschoben worden ist? (Listen haben net wirklich was mit Apache zum tun)


----------



## foobar (6. Dez 2004)

@the_29 Ich habe den Thread verschoben, da Struts ein Projekt der Apache Group ist


----------



## thE_29 (6. Dez 2004)

Aja, dachte das ist nur verschrieben und heißt Structs


----------



## changamanga-man (1. Okt 2009)

Ja versteh ich nicht?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
Was haben die beschissenen radiobuttons mit nem radio zu tun

ich bekomme den mist nicht zum laufen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Es kommt keine mucke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## changamanga-man (1. Okt 2009)

Kann mir mal endlcih wer helfen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maki (1. Okt 2009)

Wenn du es schaffst dein Problem zu beschreiben, kann dir vielleicht jemand helfen, nicht vergessen, das ist ein Forum von freiwilligen, du hast keinen Anspruch auf Hilfe.

Verschiebe das mal in "Web Tier", da struts kein Server ist sondern ein Framwork für WebEntwicklung in Java.


----------

